# metal buildings...



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What kind of fixtures are you using?

We sometimes have to use short pieces of strut on the inside for additional support.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I just did a steel building and used wall packs for lighting

Unibit and then MC cable into fixture

Spray foam if there is a gap where fixture sits


----------



## dominician (Oct 1, 2009)

*someone help*

what does 460/60/3 mean 
is it 60hz or 60amps:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

460 Volts/60 Hertz/3 phase


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

waco said:


> I'm thinking about using a Unibit to make a half-inch hole in which I can put a grommet and push the fixture wires through into a box mounted on the inside of the building.


That method would suck for future work on the fixture and would likely violate 410.14(B).


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> What kind of fixtures are you using?
> 
> We sometimes have to use short pieces of strut on the inside for additional support.


Regular residential "porch light" types.

"That method would suck for future work on the fixture and would likely violate 410.14(B)."

410.14(B)?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

waco said:


> Regular residential "porch light" types.
> 
> "That method would suck for future work on the fixture and would likely violate 410.14(B)."
> 
> 410.14(B)?


Requires access to the box.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

I never seen a four inch hole greatly affect the rigidity of the metal . I always mount a round braket box and cut a hole in the metal I then seal around the box with foam.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

rewire said:


> I never seen a four inch hole greatly affect the rigidity of the metal . I always mount a round braket box and cut a hole in the metal I then seal around the box with foam.


 Same method I'd like to reject.

Access to the box? The inside walls will remain unfinished. In my book, 410.14 is about "Luminaries in show windows" with no sub-paragraphs.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

waco said:


> Same method I'd like to reject.
> 
> Access to the box? The inside walls will remain unfinished. In my book, 410.14 is about "Luminaries in show windows" with no sub-paragraphs.


 how do you comply with 300.15 ?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I hate working on sheet metal buildings.  They suck.  I would use a Bell box outside and chase nipple between the Bell box and a 1900 box on the inside. Then use self tapping screws for the Bell box and leave the 1900 box without screws. I know, I know. Just make the chase nipple gorilla tight.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

rewire said:


> how do you comply with 300.15 ?


I think boxes on the inside wall complies with 300.15.

The HO dropped the fixtures off and upon inspecting them, I think I will use a metal ceiling box on the inside with a couple of #10 screws holding the fixture plate on the outside to the box on the inside. Worth a try.


----------

